# ولمدة محدودة كتاب Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes 3rd Update Edition 2005



## e7em|e7em (5 أغسطس 2006)

على هذا الرابط
http://dl13cg.rapidshare.de/files/28223862/2535402633/process.rar
كتاب 
Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes 3rd Update Edition 2005
للمؤلف فيلدر
حجم الكتاب المضغوط 69 ميجا


----------



## ابوسعديه (8 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز والغالي احم احم مشكور على المعلومة الحلوة وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
اخي لي من مدة وانا كاتب موضوع لمرتين او اكثر انه ابغى خدمة من اللي لهم معرفة بالكتب والحلول تبع ال proplems اللي ابغاه انا حلول proplems مادة elementary principle of chemical processes ولم اجد تفاعل من الاخوان فبارك الله فيك ان قدرت تشوفلي هالموضوع وتخدمني اكون شاكر لك اخي وجعل الله خدمتك هذي لي في ميزان حسناتك
اخوك في الله 
ابوسعديه


----------



## e7em|e7em (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي ابو سعدية
بالنسبة للحلول يا اخي نادرا ماتكون موجودة مانيولات الحلول ولكن ان شاء الله راح ابحث جاهدا وان شاء الله اي شيء يتوفر برسل لك اياه على الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## ابوسعديه (9 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ومشكور ماقصرت وانا ماطلبت هذا الامر منك الا لانه يهمني .
جزاك الله عني كل خير وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك ونفع الله بك .
اخوك في الله 
ابوسعديه


----------



## SALEH84 (9 أغسطس 2006)

ولكن بعد ان ادخل على موقع رابدشير ماذا افعل؟؟؟؟؟
plz


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (10 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف الف الف شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## engzsnj (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكور يا اخي على هذا الجهد ولكن يبدو ان مدة وجود الكتاب عالموقع rapidshare قد انتهت

ارجو ان تدلوني على طريقة لتنزيل الكتاب من مكان اخر


----------



## ليلى حمزة (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلا م عليكم 
كيف أستطيع أن أطلع على هذا الكتاب -كتاب حول Elementary principale of chemical process 
لا أعرف كيف أفعل دلني يا أخي


----------



## engzsnj (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني
اريد ان تعيدو تحميل هذا الكتاب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engzsnj (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء اعادة تحميل ذلك الكتاب إن أمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هادي نصر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكور يا خوي الف شكر بس نريد معرفة كيفية تحميل هذا الكتاب لاني حاولت اكثر من مرة ولم افلح ، فارجوا ان تنفعوني إن أمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس الحياة (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ياليت ترفعون الكتاب في موقع آخر غير الرابيدشير ..!!


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررا*


----------



## engzsnj (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك

الصحيح انو الكتاب لساته موجود على الموقع
وهيني عم بعمل داون لود (جاري التحميل)


----------



## Reaction (29 أكتوبر 2006)

Thanks alot my brother


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

solutions manual:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46756&highlight=elementary+principles+chemical+processes

http://mihd.net/xwh7yb


----------



## غدير السواد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز
عندما حاولت تحميل الكتاب لم استطع اذا امكن ارسله على ال***** التالي ghadeer_jassim11*********** 
ولك جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## احمد الجبوري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا مع العلم ان الكتاب صعب التحميل


----------



## امير العراق (23 نوفمبر 2007)

اغاتي اذا امكن تحويل الكتاب الى غير موقع واكون ممنون لان هذا الموقع لم يفتح عندي. مشكور على جهدك


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

